# Meet Maverick!



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like everyone to meet my newest little foster boy. This handsome little guy is Maverick and he is 7 years old and weighs in at a perfect 5 pounds. He is just the sweetest boy.Iif you think you would like to give Maverick a home please contact Mary Palmer at North central Maltese Rescue.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh how cute!!! I hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute. What a beautiful face.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is absolutely precious!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Stacey - I'm so glad you posted this sweet little guy on here. He is such a cutie!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy if I didn't already have 4, and in fear for my marriage, I'd love to adopt that sweet baby!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think that he will be a "foster" for too long as he is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how precious. You won't have him long!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

He looks like he would be the perfect little brother for Gracie. They would be close in age and he is half her size so she could always feel she was protecting him. Hubby is afraid she would feel unloved if we got another furbaby.  I would never want her to feel like that, I think the benefits of a sibling for her out weight the negative. Sorry got sidetracked.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he really is just adorable and he is sweet as can be to top it off! He would just like to have a family all of his own to love and just be a spoiled little Maltese


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

He would make a great brother for your Gracie. I have two Malts of my own my Chloe and Nemo and Maverick gets along great with them both. All three are curled up on the couch right now side by side. Many times when I come home from work Nemo and Maverick will be curled up together in the same dog bed. He is a very easy going little guy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Boy if I didn't already have 4, and in fear for my marriage, I'd love to adopt that sweet baby!


Me too!
Boy, he is cute! I hope he finds his forever family soon! Thank you for taking care of him!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Someone from Nashville Tennessee is getting this adorable and special little guy!! WooHoo for Maverick!!!


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

Precious little face!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awww....he is a sweetie!


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Yes, hes sooooooo cute!!! There are days where i think im falling short of training like i should b or grooming them better then the next day im wanting a third one!!!! Hes adorable though so surely he will have a forever home soon!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet little face!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Boy if I didn't already have 4, and in fear for my marriage, I'd love to adopt that sweet baby!


Yep, I know what you mean...I only have 3 fur children but I think its the 6 :w00t: cats that has my Hubby fuming. I would love to have him, though. He's a cutie pie!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well as see in a previous post he has a forever home now in Tennessee. Lucky people.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He is cute as a button!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This little boy met his new mommy yesterday and is driving home to TN today!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy for new owner & the adoptive mom!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very cute! I'm glad he found a home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, he is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

He is so cute. Is he housebroken? Or does he go on the pads? I want a maltese so badly I could go nuts! That face just sucks you in. He won't last long.


----------



## mandym (Jan 15, 2014)

so cute! Good luck in finding the perfect home for that perfect boy


----------

